# Hello Everyone!



## Sam (Jul 5, 2014)

I wish I cold tell you all the wonderful stories of my sailing adventures. However, I'm just now at the point in my life where they can start being made.
Sailing has always been something I've wanted to learn to do myself. I've been on various charter short cruises lasting only a few hours. At 56 years of age looks like I'm finally going to get more time on the water after gradually handing over the reigns of a family business to my Son. My wife and I have always loved being out on the water with sail charters and power boats. But when it comes to sailing, until doing some home study and research, I didn't have a "clew". I want to do it right so taking courses that are ASA certified seems like a must. I'm in the Panama City, Florida area. If someone has knowledge as to the best Sailing School in the area please let me know. My plans are to earn certification within the next month. Then if all goes well start looking for a boat. I look forward to getting to meet people here on the forum.
Thanks - Sam


----------



## jeffgauvin (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Sam,

I took my first sailing classes about 7 years ago while in my late 40's. I took them through the Steve and Doris Colgate's offshore sailing school. There are several locations in florida including Fort Meyers, St. Petersburg and Captiva island. I can't say enough great things about the structure of the classes and the wonderful instructors. Hopefully your wife will be taking the classes with you. We took classes with another couple and found it to be lots of fun and really learned the basics well. Since that time we bought a 30 foot boat that we have sailed along the California coast and have chartered boats in different countries. Good luck, be safe and have fun!

Jeff


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2014)

Thank you Jeff for the post. I will look into the Sailing School you mentioned if I can't find a good one closer to P.C. Happy Sailing!


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet Sam, good luck with the search for the school and with your sailing adventure.


----------



## catlady (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard, and lots of luck with sailing school.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks Catlady and CatMan22. Catlady, I saw that you are editor for Waterway Guide. What area/s does this cover? 

CatMan22, I like the name CatManDeux, very catchy. I couldn't help but think
of Bob Seger!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2014)

Catlady, just checked your profile. Should have done that first for info on Waterway Guide. Nice looking website, will check into it!


----------



## catlady (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks! Our guidebooks and website cover US East Coast, Gulf Coast, Great Lakes, Inland rivers from Chicago to Mobile, and Bahamas. 
BTW, since our catamaran is s/v Cat Lady, cruisers always would call my wife "Cat Lady" and call me "Cat Man"...


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sam, the name is honoring my second Catalina 22, first was named CatManDo. That said, Bob Seger is played everytime I leave the dock.


----------



## abudoggie (Mar 12, 2014)

Welcome. Good luck with sailing school and boat hunting. I'm on same path but just got boat.


----------



## revmike (Jul 22, 2014)

Welcome Sam


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome, sorry for the delay in responding. I'm curious about your boat. What was your main thing that guided you in search of a boat and what did you get?


----------

